# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  الأردن.. فعاليات المنتدى الإقتصادي العالمي تنطلق اليوم

## الحصن نيوز

تفتتح اليوم الجمعة 15-5-2009 فعاليات المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي للشرق الاوسط في منطقة البحر الميت الذي يلتئم تحت عنوان "آثار الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية على الشرق

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

